#ubuntu-co 2011-09-26
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-27
<IngForigua> hola y chao
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-28
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o
<andresmujica> ola Se
<andresmujica> SergioMeneses: 
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> ya le llego el email acerca del material nuevo?
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, http://lococouncil.ubuntu.com/2011/09/27/ordering-11-10-cds-is-now-open/
<andresmujica> thks!
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, don't worry
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, voy saliendo de clases... nos hablamos al rato cualquier cosa!
<andresmujica> ok
<Chat0022> olsa
<Chat0022> hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-29
<janeth> hola
<Chat1268> holllaaaa
<Amaeth> Buenas, tengo un problema. Instale Oneric y el gestor de paquetes desinstalo libc6 y ahora se murio el gestor de paquestes, les paso a uds algo parecido?
#ubuntu-co 2011-09-30
<luis_lopez> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<Andphe> cool
<Chat6846> hola a todos
<Andphe> hol....
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-01
<k-milogars> algunos de ustedes han utilizado virtuemark
<k-milogars> k tal
<Chat9202> hola
#ubuntu-co 2011-10-02
<Amaeth> Buenas alguien sabe como arrancar el GoogleSkectup en wine?
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-24
<Guest32437> jaja
<MrAvoch> oelos
<Duende> hola gente de ubuntu resulta que hay un proceso el de las X que se come todo el procesador el nombre completo segun htop es /usr/bin/X :0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten  procesador porqué X se come taaanto así el procesador?? 
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-25
<javierleuro> Buenas tardes
<Costeelation> algun programa recomendado para hacer mapas mentales y de sueños
<ANDRESTUX> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE EXPLICAR DONDE PUEDO APRENDER SOBRE LINUX 
<ANDRESTUX> PROGRAMACION Y DEMAS
<ANDRESTUX> ¿?
<brayanbautista> buenas buenas
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-26
<pattoin1> hola, alguien aqui?
<Costeelation> yo
<pattoin1> Costeelation: hola 
<pattoin1> es mi primera vez aqui
<pattoin1> yo soy disenadora de Ubuntu 
<Costeelation> q hay de nuevo :)
<Costeelation> oh q bueno
<Costeelation> y de donde eeres
<pattoin1> soy colombiana 
<viperhoot> pattoin1: hola hola o/
<pattoin1> y tu?
<pattoin1> viperhoot: hola 
<pattoin1> que pasa normalmente en este canal?
<viperhoot> pattoin1: depende, hay conversaciones de todo tipo
<Costeelation> yo soy de medellin
<viperhoot> o consultas sobre algunas cosas de ubuntu
<Costeelation> si, algunas veces es activo otras no
<viperhoot> no hay un topic definido realmente
<pattoin1> yo soy de Bogota
<pattoin1> mmmm ya 
<viperhoot> a veces solamente charlar y ya ;)
<pattoin1> bueno  esta bien 
<pattoin1> pienso estar aqui frecuentemente ... para saber mas sobre Ubuntu en Colombia 
<pattoin1> depronto ayudar a la comunidad a que participen mas en el diseno de ubuntu 
<viperhoot> claro, este canal es específico para ubunteros en colombia ;)
<pattoin1> ubunteros :)
<Costeelation> y  cuentame como es que diseñas 
 * viperhoot no es de colombia, pero igual estoy por aquí.
<pattoin1> si trabajo en la oficina en donde disenamos Ubuntu, Unity, Ubuntu One  
<Costeelation> que rico
<Costeelation> ^^
<viperhoot> pattoin1: pero que diseñan ?
<Costeelation> debe ser diseñadora grafica :) y hacen la interfaz?
<pattoin1> la interfaz Unity 
<pattoin1> soy disenadora de interaccion 
<pattoin1> o disenadora de UX
<pattoin1> user experience 
<pattoin1> es dificil encontrar el termino exacto en espanol 
<viperhoot> pattoin1: no entender bien, trabajas para el diseño de unity ?
<pattoin1> si
<viperhoot> pattoin1: genia l!
<pattoin1> y otras partes en Ubuntu 
<viperhoot> wow, debe ser un trabajo estupendo, pero de mucho esfuerzo
<pattoin1> si lo es, es mi primera vez disenando para software libre 
<pattoin1> ya llevo Un año
<viperhoot> pattoin1: no nos adelantas que de nuevo se viene con unity ? :P
<pattoin1> :)
<viperhoot> hace poco se armó tremendo lío con la inclusión de amazon en los lenses de unity
<pattoin1> sip 
<pattoin1> es cierto
<viperhoot> en lo particular eso a mi no me incomoda demasiado, todo es cuestión de darle una oportunidad a lo nuevo
<pattoin1> estoy aprendiendo mucho de como la comunidad reacciona
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, viperhoot Costeelation saludos!
<pattoin1> yo estoy participanto en ese proyecto de amazon
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, Costeelation pattoin1 saludos!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o/
<SergioMeneses> yo hablando y me habia desconectado =/
<Costeelation> saludos SergioMeneses :)
<SergioMeneses> al fin veo a pattoin1 ...Andres Mujica me hablo de ti
<SergioMeneses> vos vives en uk cierto?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya me enviaron la lista de vuelos
<SergioMeneses> para llegar juntos a Dinamarca
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, como va todo?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: genial, ya sólo falta la entrevista
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, correcto
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: vas en los mismos vuelos ?
<SergioMeneses> ando preparando una charla de cloud para esta tarde!!! /o\
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no en el mismo no
<Costeelation> muy bien SergioMeneses, dándole duro a la traducción
<SergioMeneses> pero si llegar en horas similares
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, esas traducciendo que?
<viperhoot> genial !
<SergioMeneses> mmmm
<Costeelation> la ayuda de Quantal
<SergioMeneses> se me pega la forma de escribir inglesa
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, vale vale
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, salio el nuevo Coc - http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sabdfl/ubuntu-codeofconduct/v2-draft/view/head:/CodeOfConduct.txt
<viperhoot> a leer
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si porque hay que mirar los feedbaks
<SergioMeneses> feedbacks 
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si por hay vi tu aplicacion al translation-team
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, es traductor oficial
<Costeelation> si, me apresure, creo que la mayoria de los errores que tenia fuero al comienzo cuando no tenia ni idea de lo que hacia
<viperhoot> Costeelation: oh mira, no sabía que eras tú ! 
<viperhoot> Costeelation: sólo para ponerte en perspectiva, a mi me ha costado como 3 años ingresar al team de traductores
<viperhoot> es un camino medio complicado :P
<Costeelation> ese será mi objetivo :)
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, Costeelation lo bueno de ser amigo de SergioMeneses es que conoces a mucha gente y que hace
<viperhoot> Costeelation:  no está de más que le des una revisión a las guias de revisión https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSpanishTranslators
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo cuando me presente tambien me salieron unos errores chicos
<SergioMeneses> y cuando iba a presentarme por segunda vez
<SergioMeneses> salio lo del LC
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: lc ?
<Costeelation> en esas estaba, hay mucho sobre eso... yo no tenia idea era de esto ' « » '
<SergioMeneses> asi que pues... LC comes first! \o/
<SergioMeneses> Loco Council
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si...los caracteres especiales
<viperhoot> ah jejeje
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno la idea es aprender
 * viperhoot se da cuenta que hay guerras épicas con la traducción española y la latinoaméricana
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, en noviembre despues de la uds me invitaron a dar unas charlas en Ecuador
<SergioMeneses> asi q ando pensando en subir a peru
<SergioMeneses> y quedarme en tu casa
 * SergioMeneses hides
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: o bajando
<viperhoot> claro ! yo vivo al norte del perú
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si, seria bajando
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> en cajamarca
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hay que ver... si vamos a machupichu
<viperhoot> para vacaciones de verano sería la voz, no hay problema !
 * SergioMeneses doesn't know peru at all
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, hay que ver que se hace
 * viperhoot tampoco xD
<SergioMeneses> ven pattoin1 se fue
<SergioMeneses> seguro debe andar cenando
<SergioMeneses> por la hora
<Costeelation> yo si quisiera ver como diseñan ^^
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, vos sos amigo de fernando, cierto?
 * viperhoot encuentra el CoC adecuado
<Costeelation> si, sir.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, lo lei y me parece excelente
<SergioMeneses> la verdad yo para redactar en ingles soy muy demorado
<SergioMeneses> asi q prefiero dar opiniones que reestructurar
<SergioMeneses> xD
<viperhoot> sergiokof: yo para hablar inglés soy bien peruano :P
<Costeelation> jajajaj
<viperhoot> voy a sufrir en denmark, ya lo puedo ver
<pattoin1> hola aqui estoy 
<Costeelation> :)
<pattoin1> estoy trabajando en este momento entonces aveces me toca irme
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: hola 
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, viperhoot take a look - http://ubuntuone.com/3lxe7ouhlnOYx8NMdjscZR
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, hey hey! 
<SergioMeneses> como vas
<SergioMeneses> estaba por contactarte hace unos dias
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, vas a asistir a la udS?
<sergiokof> o.O
<SergioMeneses> uds
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, no era un bot?
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses:  conoces a Andres ... yo solo le envie un email hace unos meses 
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: parece que si estare alli 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, como vamos hermano? por aqui anda luiscano! quede de verme con el para una presentacion ahora en la tarde
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, excelente
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: y si estoy en UK 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, seguro no me conoces
<Costeelation> sergio, emmm 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, me presento - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<sergiokof> en cucuta
<sergiokof> ?
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: no todos son nuevos 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, si... me toca darle posada por unos dias xD
<sergiokof> ja 
<Costeelation> en la pagina 7 cuando dices 'haz virtualizado' 
<sergiokof> los troll si pasean
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, dale dale... soy de los administradores de uco junto a andres
<pattoin1> ahhh OK 
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, seguro
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: hehe bastante buenos los slides ;)
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, que pasa en ese slide?
<pattoin1> bueno tengo mucho que aprender y quiero estar mas integrada a la comunidad Colombiana 
<Costeelation> ese haz es correcto?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya le tome la practica, tengo unas plantillas personales muy buenas
<Costeelation> es que lo veo raro :p
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, sera que me vuelvo miembro de ubuntu :-P
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, let's see
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, si esta bien - http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/haz
<SergioMeneses> es un imperativo v
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, me parece excelente
<Costeelation> aa ya eso era, es que se veia raro :) pero ya ya
<SergioMeneses> de una cuando quieras eres bienvenida
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, np
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, ud era miembro de uco
<SergioMeneses> hasta que se fue a joomla-co
<SergioMeneses> y ahora anda en debian-co
<pattoin1> por lo que veo vas a CPH?
<SergioMeneses> aqui hay tantas comunidades! y todos terminamos tomando en el mismo nar
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, que es CPH?
<sergiokof> eso debian co es un grupo que no es grupo y que se las da de grupo
<SergioMeneses> hace rato no actualizo la wiki... desde la postulacion a loco council
 * SergioMeneses is listening "drops of jupiter" by train
<Costeelation> me hiciste acordar de un amigo de «debian-co»
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof, esperemos reunirnos para el aniversario de uco
<SergioMeneses> como siempre
<Costeelation> esta muy bacana tu presentación sergio, ese color sin duda hace mas amigable leer
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: Copenhague UDS
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, eso que no haz visto mis presentaciones... jeje 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, si ... y viperhoot tambien asistira
<SergioMeneses> vamso varios de latinoamerica
<SergioMeneses> *vamos
<viperhoot> y mis botellas de pisco también van !
<pattoin1> mmmmm yo trabajo con varios de Argentina tambien 
<SergioMeneses> ando configurando landscape pero no se porque no me corre el script de notificaciones
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/sxNoT_0UhazYD6i55msGGNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<pattoin1> antes trabajaba solo en Ubuntu One pero ahora es en todo ubuntu ... unity 
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, yo conozco a varios q trabajan con u1
<pattoin1> mmmm si 
<pattoin1> a quien ? 
<pattoin1> conoces a beuno?
<pattoin1> ohh yeahh 
<pattoin1> lo conozco a facundo 
<pattoin1> SergioMeneses: que bueno conocerte  
<pattoin1> aqui estare rondando 
<Costeelation> sergio ahi te agregue a google+
<Costeelation> :)
<Costeelation> te vi una foto de un escritorio y me antoje
<SergioMeneses> pattoin1, si si lo conozco :D
<SergioMeneses> muy buena persona
<SergioMeneses> sabe bastante de python
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> ok
 * SergioMeneses was having lunch
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, foto?
<SergioMeneses> mi?
<SergioMeneses> mia?
<Costeelation> nonono
<Costeelation> jajaj un pantallazo :p
<Costeelation> me di cuenta despues  de escribirlo
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, aaa si
<SergioMeneses> pero ya lo cambie... por algo mas banal
<Costeelation> se lo instalaré a mi novia :p
<Costeelation> jajaj
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, jeje
<SergioMeneses> ese wallpaper me gusto resto
<SergioMeneses> cuando apenas habia salido precise
<Costeelation> esos pangolin son bonitos
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, Costeelation pattoin1 lo que se viene: https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/sxNoT_0UhazYD6i55msGGNMTjNZETYmyPJy0liipFm0?feat=directlink
<Costeelation> aunque veo uno y me asusto
<SergioMeneses> link equivocado
<SergioMeneses> es este: http://youtu.be/Kw04ckfO-yA?t=1m51s
<SergioMeneses> traicionado por el tabulador
<Costeelation> ahora si les dara la pela a los gringos
<Costeelation> con los servidores rusos
<viperhoot> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> o0
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, Costeelation ud vieron: Maicolm in the middle?
<viperhoot> no demasiado
<viperhoot> par de capítulos, por ?
<Costeelation> yo no :/
<SergioMeneses> les pase un link por privado
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> ese es un clasico
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: es extraño que ese video de megabox tenga apenas 301 vistas y 2181 me gusta :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, yo solo lo ci
<SergioMeneses> vi
<sergiokof> SergioMeneses, seguro!!
<pattoin1> OK ya es de noche para mi ... nos vemos manana 
<Costeelation> bye bye :)
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego, hora de alimentos por aquí ;)
<Costeelation> om nom nom
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-27
<Costeelation> holaaaa
<battlefield> hola gente
<battlefield> gente
<Costeelation> que hay
<Costeelation> ei io
<SergioMeneses> Costeelation, w?
<Costeelation> que hay
<Costeelation> es q rara vez alguien habla aqui
<Costeelation> sobretodo m 4 v que todo el dia esta conectado
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab___, como vamos?
<MagicFab___> SergioMeneses, bien :)
<MagicFab___> paseando
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab___, jeje y eso en donde?
<MagicFab___> Denver, Co, USA
<MagicFab___> brb
<SergioMeneses> que bueno
<battlefield> hola gentye
<battlefield> gente
<battlefield> ¿alguien me ayuda?
<MagicFab___> battlefield, qué se le ofrece?
<battlefield> MagicFab___, 
<battlefield> uso ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<battlefield> tengo un hp G42-270la
<battlefield> cada rato se me desconecta de la internet inalámbrica, tengo que reiniciarlo para que vuelva porque de otra forma no vuelve
<battlefield> no es el router porque solo me pasa ami
<battlefield> a mi , perdón
<MagicFab___> sólo te pasa ... en comparación a quién más..
<battlefield> otro pc, smatphones
<MagicFab___> regálame el resultado de lspci | grep work en un terminal
<MagicFab___>   lspci | grep work 
<battlefield>  lspci y grep work 
<battlefield> ¿o así como están escritos?
<MagicFab___> no, es un sólo comando en una sola linea, tal cual
<MagicFab___> (o bueno, 2 comandos en una linea) :)
<battlefield> va pues
<battlefield> 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvA Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<battlefield> sale "work" encerrado en rojo
<MagicFab___> ok
 * MagicFab___ busca algún bug conocido
<MagicFab___> tienes tu 12.04 al día?
<battlefield> creo que si
<battlefield> no se con exactitu
<battlefield> exactitud, perdón
<battlefield>  llevo meses usándolo pero todavía no lo conozco bien
<MagicFab___> a partir de lal inea de comando:
<MagicFab___> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<MagicFab___> eso actualiza todos los paquetes
<MagicFab___> la 12.04 ya lleva 5 meses... han habido muchas mejoras desde que salió.
<MagicFab___> regalame también: 
<MagicFab___> modinfo r8192se_pci | egrep 'versi|filen'
<battlefield> va
<battlefield> MagicFab___,  ¿ud. es colombiano?
<MagicFab___> battlefield, qué tiene que ver?
<battlefield> porque yo soy
<MagicFab___> ajá... eso no me ayuda mucho con el problema :)
<battlefield> jejeejeje
<battlefield> ¿tengo que digitar &&?
<Costeelation> holas
<Costeelation> :)
<battlefield> MagicFab___, 
<battlefield> battlefield@HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~$ modinfo r8192se_pci | egrep 'versi|filen'
<battlefield> ERROR: modinfo: could not find module r8192se_pci
<Costeelation> battlefield: vos que version de bf jugas?
<MagicFab___> battlefield, tenés instalado ndiswrapper?
<MagicFab___> battlefield, sí, es una sóla línea todo.
<MagicFab___> Costeelation, o/
<Costeelation> :okay:
<MagicFab___> battlefield, por último: 
<MagicFab___> sudo lshw -C network
<battlefield> pordón
<battlefield> andaba atendiendo una llamada
<battlefield> juego BF3 por xbox
<battlefield> ¿ud. juega xbxo?
<MagicFab___> battlefield, alguien reporta un bug con el mismo material, aquí: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1000208
<battlefield> MagicFab___,  ¿ud. qué Battlefield juega'
<battlefield> ese bug está casi idéntico al mío
<MagicFab___> battlefield, no juego.
<battlefield> ¿para qué es ndiswrapper?
<battlefield> MagicFab___,  ando instalando eso
<Costeelation> battlefield: yo juego bf2 en pc.. pronto adquiriré la 3 para ps3 :')
<battlefield> Costeelation,  yo uso xbox
<battlefield> MagicFab___, 
<MagicFab___> battlefield, no sugerí que instalara ndiswrapper, sólo pregunté si lo habías hecho. Hay un driver de realtek, según este hilo ayudaría usar ese driver: v
<battlefield> MagicFab___,  
<battlefield> ¿será que este problema se soluciona con actualizar no más?
<battlefield>   MagicFab___ 
<MagicFab___> battlefield, es importante antes de ensayar otras cosas actualizar, pero el bug report indica que varias personas tienen el mismo problema, supongo que ellos han actualizado
<battlefield> ese es la embarrada
<battlefield> no está respondido
<battlefield> ¿ud. cree que con eso se solucione? MagicFab___ 
<MagicFab___> por una lado en el bug report no hay una soluición *definitva* . Por otro lado en el foro (que no es reciente) hay un "workaround" o sea una manera de contornar el problema
<battlefield> ¿en cual? MagicFab___ 
<MagicFab___> battlefield, en el bug report pedí que probaran el driver de Realtek: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1000208 (mire el comentario mío al final)
<MagicFab___> sugiero que hagas lo mismo
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___,  se me calló otra vez  :/
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___,  
<battlefield1218> no soy el único 
<battlefield1218> 	nmconn.png https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1000208/+attachment/3248760/+files/nmconn.png
<MagicFab___> Este es el driver:
<MagicFab___> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2302
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___, 
<battlefield1218> ¿en cual sitio clickeo?
<battlefield1218> le di al 1
<MagicFab___> battlefield1218, el bug report sólo es para ir siguiendo la actividad y que en el futuro se resuelva para que ese driver sea instalado automaticamente
<MagicFab___> para instalar el driver tendrás que bajar el archivo en el sitio de realtek y leer las instrucciones que traiga.
<battlefield1218> me parece que tengo que utilizar el programa
<battlefield1218> que ud. me preguntó si tenía
<battlefield1218> ¿cual es?
<MagicFab___> ndiswrapper, no, ese sería último recurso.
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___,  son archivos .h
<battlefield1218> y no hay instrucciones
<MagicFab___> a ver..
<battlefield1218> ya va
<battlefield1218> abrí uno de estos .h
<battlefield1218> hay archivos .h y .c
<battlefield1218> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1231301/
<MagicFab___> ahí está el readme
<battlefield1218> lo encontré
<battlefield1218> que bobo soy
<MagicFab___> estoy escribiendo instrucciones, a ver .. https://framapad.org/WVjow4cPv5
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___, 
<battlefield1218> 2. Compile driver from the source code 
<battlefield1218> 	   make 
<battlefield1218> no entiendo este paso
<MagicFab___> mire el link que acabo de pegar
<MagicFab___> Esimportante instalar build-essential y el resto antes.
<battlefield1218> no lo he hecho
<battlefield1218> build ¿ y cual más?
<battlefield1218> headers-generic?
<MagicFab___> battlefield1218, por favor lea el link que mandé, ahí está etapa por etapa
<battlefield1218> sisisisisisi, tiene razón
<MagicFab___> o sea, vaya por un vasito de agua, tómeselo con calma, deje el afán :)
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___,  $ cd Downloads
<battlefield1218> no encuentra la orden
<MagicFab___> obviamente en tu sistema depende de donde esté tu archivo... 
<MagicFab___> "Descargas"?
<MagicFab___> y no metas el $...
<battlefield1218> ajá
<MagicFab___> el $ indica que tienes derechos de usuario normal, el # indica q tienes derechos admin.
<battlefield1218> ya val
<battlefield1218> $ cd rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011
<battlefield1218> $ cd rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011
<battlefield1218> $ 
<battlefield1218> ¿pongo los dos $? 
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___, 
<MagicFab___> no, es un error decopia
<battlefield1218> battlefield@HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~/Descargas/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011$ 
<battlefield1218> ahora me sale cuando voy a digitar algo ¿es un problema?
<MagicFab___> no
<MagicFab___> si quieres menos laergo:
<MagicFab___> cd ..
<MagicFab___> mv rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011 rtl
<MagicFab___> cd rtl
<MagicFab___> sudo -s
<MagicFab___> make
<MagicFab___> ... etc
<MagicFab___> sudo -s0
<MagicFab___> oops ese ultimo no
<battlefield1218> con lo el comando battlefield@HP-G42-Notebook-PC:~/Descargas/rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011$
<battlefield1218> ¿quiere decir que ta está instalado?
<MagicFab___> no
<MagicFab___> eso solo indica en q directorio estas
<MagicFab___> importante que leas lo que escribo
<MagicFab___> los comandos anteriores solo cambian el nombre del directorio, eso no influye
<battlefield1218> ¿como hago para hacer efectiva la instalación?
<MagicFab___> siguiendo las instrucciones...
<MagicFab___> ah, veo que alguien las borró siendo que acabo de escribirlas allí :(
<battlefield1218> la última dice así 
<battlefield1218> 5) Build the driver:
<battlefield1218> $cd rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011
<battlefield1218> $ 
<battlefield1218> copiada de ahí
<MagicFab___> ok
<MagicFab___> vuelve aquí: https://framapad.org/WVjow4cPv5
<MagicFab___> y sigue a partir de 6)
<MagicFab___> por alguna razón el 6 desapareció
<battlefield1218> ya
<MagicFab___> ya vengo
<battlefield1218> usted es un genio!
<battlefield1218> MagicFab___,  ud. es un duro para linux
<battlefield1218> lo reiniciaré 
<battlefield1218> ya vuelvo
<MagicFab___> battlefield, la verdad experienci sí tengo, pero sólo busqué y encontré.
<MagicFab___> este tipo de instalación es el peor caso, lastima que te tocó 
<MagicFab___> ojalá tu próxmo laptop no lo compres con inalambrica Realtek :)
<MagicFab___> en fin, pruebala un buen rato antes de cantar victoria, nos cuentas aquí si funciona mejor o no. Voy a poner esas instrucciones en el bug report.
<marioR> hola
<battlefield> si
<battlefield> MagicFab___,  este pc es regalado
<battlefield> el próximo lo eligiré yo
<battlefield> es que cuando uno le dan regalado uno no sabe a que atenerse
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-28
<MagicFab___> battlefield, escriba en el bug report como le va
<MagicFab___> me tengo q ir
<battlefield> gente
<battlefield>   ¿alguien para hablar off toppic?
<MagicFab> hollman, kuadrosx o/
<MagicFab> volvieron a ver a battlefield? Me pregunto si le funcionóbien su wifi después del gallo de ayer.
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: hmm no estoy muy pendiente de este canal, voy a ver si lo veo en el log
<kuadrosx> [19:47:40] <MagicFab___> me tengo q ir
<kuadrosx> [19:48:19] <-- MagicFab___ (~MagicFab@173-14-1-54-Colorado.hfc.comcastbusiness.net) has quit (Quit: Ex-Chat)
<kuadrosx> [19:56:48] --> tkw_one_malo (~edward-tk@181.52.177.105) has joined #ubuntu-co
<kuadrosx> [20:16:47] <-- marioR (ba1e7a44@gateway/web/freenode/ip.186.30.122.68) has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<kuadrosx> [20:22:34] <battlefield> gente
<kuadrosx> [20:38:49] <battlefield>   ¿alguien para hablar off toppic?
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ↑ hora de ve que creo que -4.5
<tkw_one_malo> solo mujeres - only girls.
<MagicFab> buneo, supongo entonces que le fue bien :) no news=good news
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, gracias
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: de nada :)
#ubuntu-co 2012-09-30
<k-milogars> buenas
<luisjaime> buenos días, alguien puede darme una ayuda con python (específicamente con boa-constructor)
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-26
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave_, CarlosNeyPastor nadi3d kuadrosx como vamos
<jaimerave> Que mas SergioMeneses
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, jugando con un bacula en la ofi... pero de resto normal
<jaimerave> SergioMeneses, Ahi se entretiene un rato
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas SergioMeneses 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como estan todos?
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, seeee
<nadi3d> Ingeniero SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> don nadi3d aqui pasandola y ud
<Jhosman_-> Necesito soporte 
<Jhosman_-> xD
<Jhosman_-> quienme audia?
<Jhosman_-> auda?
<Jhosman_-> ayuda 
<Jhosman_-> =( es en serio 
<plops> Hola, me pueden ayudar con un problema que tengo. Tengo que solo mover de una carpeta a otra únicamente los archivos (Las carpetas no) Como se hace?? Ha y tengo muchos archivos y carpetas
<papachan> todos los archivos sin la estructura de carpetas?
#ubuntu-co 2013-09-27
<Ubuntero|9679> holaaa
<Ubuntero|9679> tengo una serie de preguntas porque ubunto 13.04 es tan inestable
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-24
<camilosalas> buenos dias
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-25
<Ubuntero|39816> test
<Ubuntero|39816> test
<AlexHeathen> Buenas Señores
<AlexHeathen> Señores
<AlexHeathen> Tengo una pregunta, es que me interesó el ubuntu para tablets, tengo una sony y quiero saber si se puede instalar, y como se hace?
#ubuntu-co 2014-09-27
<Ubuntero|56593> buenos dias
<Ubuntero|56593> acabo de comprar un portatil con linux linpus donde encuentro un tutorial o informacion para instalarle ubuntu
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-23
<Ubuntero|54631> Buenas tardes para todos en este chat, soy nuevo en el mundo de linux, y en estos momentos estoy presentando inconvenientes con una distribucion bastante lijera de UBUNTU llamada lubuntu, accedi a esta por los pocos recursos que utiliza y ademas anda bien en los equipos que lo instale, el incoveniente que tengo es por que no he podido configurar la
<Ubuntero|54631>  impresora en red compartida desde windows. gracias por su atencion
<davicthus> Buenas tardes
<davicthus> alguien por aqui que me pueda ayudar con algo
<Ubuntero|70705> hola buenas tardes
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-25
<edipicoc> Cordial saludo señores de Ubuntu Colombia
<edipicoc> No se si este sea el medio mas indicado para este tipo de solicitud, pero agradezco la comprensión
<edipicoc>  de ustedes
#ubuntu-co 2015-09-27
<Ubuntero|15488> hola que recomiendan para un hp530
<Ubuntero|15488> que versión
